# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermeni soykırımı nasıl gerçekleştirildi?

## ceydaaa

ermeni_soykirimi_009_833068828.jpgSoykırım insanların soyunu tüketmek için yapılan toplu katliamlara denir. Doğal olarak bir eylemin soykırım olarak adlandırılması için yaratılmış bir programa ve bu programı gerçekleştirmek için içsel bir mekanizme ihtiyaç vardır Bu da soykırımı bir devlet suçu haline getirir çünkü bu anlatılan sadece devletin sahip olabileceği ayrıcalıklardır. 24 Nisan 1915 tarihinden itibaren Ermeni düşünür ve entellektüleller göz altına alınmaya başlandılar(Konstantinopoliste). Bundan sonra yaklaşık 1000 kişi öldürüldü ve böylece Ermeni halkını yok etme hareketinin ilk aşaması başlamış oldu. Bundan sonra dünyanın her yerindeki etmeniler bu günü Ermeni soykırımında ölenlerin anısına adadılar. Ermeni soykırımının ikinci bölümü yaklaşık 60.000 Ermeni erkeğinin bir kereden askere alınmasıydı. Hepsi burada öldürüldüler ve Ermeniler silah tutan güçlerini kaybetmiş oldular. Ermeni soykırımının üçüncü bölümü Ermeni Halkının genç yaşlı çoluk çocuk demeden katledilmeye başlanması ve Suriye çöllerine doğru sürülmesiydi. Tehcir sırasında binlerce insan Türk askerler, Kürt kapkaççılar, polisler tarafından öldürüldüler. Kalanlar da açlıktan, bulaşıcı hastalıklardan öldüler. Kadınlar ve çocuklar işkencelere maruz kaldılar. Birçok insan zorla Müslümanlaştırıldı. Soykırımın son etabı ise Türk hükümetin tarafından Ermenilere kendi yurtlarında yapılan tehcirin ve kitlesel imhasının inkâr edilmesiydi. Tüm dünyada gittikçe daha fazla ülke tarafından Ermeni Soykırım kabul etse de Türkiye ısrarla bunu kabul etmemekte ve buna karşı tarihi değiştirmeye ve farklı yerlerde lobi faaliyetleri yapmaktadır.

----------

